# Seachem Purigen pros/ cons?



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

It cleared my water from tanins. I don't have anything negative to say about it. Some people even use a few when shipping fish/shrimps


----------



## syzygy9 (Aug 9, 2010)

con: It clears up the water so much that you become aware of how dirty the glass is (inside and out).

Obvious sarcasm...sorry. I really like it. I use two AQ50's on my tank and only have Purigen in 1 of them and have been amazed at how much clearer the water is with it in play.


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

Just make sure you get a media bag with the worlds smallest holes in it. Purigen is pretty tiny and if the holes are too big you'll end up with it all over your tank.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok sweet I'll be putting it in tonight


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

Finalplay10 said:


> Just make sure you get a media bag with the worlds smallest holes in it. Purigen is pretty tiny and if the holes are too big you'll end up with it all over your tank.


 
i use the one that comes in the bag real easy just rinse throw in filter and forget till recharge time. Picked mine up cheap on ebay 2 for less then LFS sells one.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

How long does it usually last til I need to recharge? How do u recharge?


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

Your bio-load/cloudy-ness/tannins would change the amount of time betwen recharging. I just check it when I do water changes. If its brown/black, I swap it out for a clean one. I recommend having atleast one extra on hand so that your tank doesn't go without.
You recharge it in 50/50 bleach/water mix for 24 hours(or until the beads are creamy again) then soak it for another 24+ hours in super dechlorinated water(like, double or triple the amount of conditioner than normal).


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

My only complaint about it is the price for those of us who don't want to bother with recharging it  .


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

I just picked some up for 10.99 for a small pouch full of it is that expensive?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, that's expensive, I buy the large jar online and fill my own media bags.

The 100ml one that comes with the media bag you can usually get for like 8 bucks, but the 250ml jar is only like 12 bucks, and the 500ml is only like 25 bucks. I get the 500ml jar because I have 12 tanks I use it on. I can do all 12 with the 500ml jar, whereas I would be spending like 100 dollars on the single pouches.

It lasts longer than carbon (usually lasts me 3-4 months) and it recharges several times before you need to buy new stuff. Remember also that it doesn't remove fertilizers from the water column either.


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> Yeah, that's expensive, I buy the large jar online and fill my own media bags.
> 
> The 100ml one that comes with the media bag you can usually get for like 8 bucks, but the 250ml jar is only like 12 bucks, and the 500ml is only like 25 bucks. I get the 500ml jar because I have 12 tanks I use it on. I can do all 12 with the 500ml jar, whereas I would be spending like 100 dollars on the single pouches.
> 
> It lasts longer than carbon (usually lasts me 3-4 months) and it recharges several times before you need to buy new stuff. Remember also that it doesn't remove fertilizers from the water column either.


 
which media bags do you use when I was pricing it out it seemed the price of the seachem bags made the cost about the same either way. 

.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

It's expensive at first.... But when you realize it can be used five times or more (I've heard of people recharging it over ten times) it's not expensive. Think of it as an investment. 

Also remember that the 100 ml pouch is enough for 100 gallons... If you use more you don't have to recharge as often. I'm using 350 ml's and it's been going for three months and is still pretty white. 

FWIW I don't recommend putting more than 250 mls in "The Bag" so that water can flow all around it evenly. I am going to buy a second "The Bag" and split my purigen in half, so each bag holds less. 

Anyone figure out how to repair a damaged bag? I have. 100 ml bag that ripped and I tried repairing it with a lighter.... It didn't work. If anyone knows how to seal "the bag" I'd also like to seal my big one [censored][censored][censored][censored]. Would an iron work?


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Dang I'll have to do some more research next time. Realistically I need 2 pouches of it cause this one seems kind of small and in my fluval the media tray has a divider so I'll only have it half full.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I was able to buy 'the bag's for 5 bucks each, but they're durable and there's no reason they shouldn't last a lifetime, how did you bust one, justlikeapill?


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I had one pre-sealed pouch that 100 ml's comes in, and was given the bag and a 250 ml bottle of purigen so I split the small bag and put it in the big one.

I kept the small 100 ml sized bag and tried to put carbon in it when I was cycling my aquasoil bit couldn't re-seal it with a lighter.


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

I used only one bag for a long time. Every couple of weeks would pull it out. One day in the bleach solution, and one in the prime solution. By the third day you could tell the water wasn't as clear as it had been, but once returned it was back to normal crystal clear in no time.
I remember being told that once used, the bag should not be allowed to dry out. Not sure why.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

purigen is really useful. alot of people use this in Saltwater tanks as well


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have heard that a nylon stocking works as a bag, but does not stand up to the bleach really well. Check it each time, and be ready to replace it. 
I can find cheap packages of knee hi stockings and make 3-4 bags out of 1 knee hi.


----------

